# Mixing Supplements With Klonopin



## seijitak (Feb 11, 2010)

I just recently started taking Klonopin (.5 mg daily), my question is, would taking other supplements at the same time such as (phosphatidylserine, rhodiola rosea, ginkgo biloba, multivitamin and fish oil) be a waste? Does the Klonopin counteract any of these supplements? If anyone knows the answer to this I would greatly appreaciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Call your pharmacy, and ask to speak with a pharmacist. He or she will tell you if there are any interactions between those supplements and your prescription medication. For free.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

seijitak said:


> I just recently started taking Klonopin (.5 mg daily), my question is, would taking other supplements at the same time such as (phosphatidylserine, rhodiola rosea, ginkgo biloba, multivitamin and fish oil) be a waste? Does the Klonopin counteract any of these supplements? If anyone knows the answer to this I would greatly appreaciate it. Thanks.


i've been on klonopin for years and take a multivitamin, omega 3, phosphatidylserine, and some others... no interaction whatsoever....


----------

